# Cropredy Tickets on Sale!



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Just a heads up for anyone thinking of going to Fairport's Cropredy Convention in 2017. Tickets went on sale today:grin2: As it's the 50th anniversary they are expected to sell out, so get in quick folks!!! We have got ours as an early Crimbo present:kiss:

See you there.........


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Yep, got in just after midnight Sunday/Monday to order ours. Hopefully it has worked - payment has been taken but no email confirmation or anything yet. Hopefully they are just wading through the huge number who have booked tickets. Now all we need is for the weather gods to smile on us again

Chris

p.s. we will have a couple of boxes of our cider with us again if you manage to track us down:grin2:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

ardgour said:


> Yep, got in just after midnight Sunday/Monday to order ours. Hopefully it has worked - payment has been taken but no email confirmation or anything yet. Hopefully they are just wading through the huge number who have booked tickets. Now all we need is for the weather gods to smile on us again
> 
> Chris
> 
> p.s. we will have a couple of boxes of our cider with us again if you manage to track us down:grin2:


Chris, if you have cider I WILL track you down:laugh: Weather-wise we need a repeat of this year! Glorious sunshine pretty much all weekend:grin2:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Booked had confirmation today, hopefully have some sort of get together this year ( next year) Looking forward to Divine Comedy,:laugh:


----------

